# Inacio Nunes BJJ Black Belt, Father of Three, Shot Dead Trying To Disarm Robber



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 2, 2015)

This is very tragic.

BJJ Black Belt Father of Three Shot Dead Trying To Disarm Robber Bjj Eastern Europe

Violence is always very sad and my thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 2, 2015)

So sad to see such a young person killed.


----------



## Buka (Jul 2, 2015)

My heart to his family and students. RIP.

It could happen to any of us.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 2, 2015)

crazy though.. 

I think we have to all be aware that the world as it is has forced some people to such desperation to survive they are prepared to hurt or kill


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 11, 2015)

Very sad.


----------

